# الحناء الفرنسيه



## تاجره (7 يوليو 2010)

كل جديد مميز 
جذور الحنا الفرنسيه الاصليه التي تبيض المناطق المستخدمه عليها فوراً- تتميز بقدره هايله على ازاله السواد وتنظيف وتقشير جميع انحاء الجسم 
للستفسار ام خالد 0548941945


----------

